# Solved: ATT smartphone no wifi w/o dataplan?



## Emello (Nov 5, 2005)

I was considering dumping my old Palm pda for a smartphone, but a friend of mine, with ATT as his cell and dsl provider, just got a LG Incite smartphone with wifi. ATT told him that to avoid data charges for aps which automatically download, he didn't want to buy a data plan, they would block his access to the internet. His phone can contact his wifi setup at home, but cannot connect to the net. I was thinking of getting a smartphone and using it's wifi capability, with no data plan, and ATT is my provider too. Can anyone explain what ATT has done, and is it possible to set the phone up to be wifi capable? Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

_Posted via Mobile Device_
There should be some setting on his phone to tell it that the main network is his wireless. If the phone is getting an ip address from his wireless it should work. he probably needs to configure something


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

3G and GPRS need to be disabled, with WiFi enabled.


----------

